

Gamers are more aggressive to strangers - edw519
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn17868-gamers-are-more-aggressive-to-strangers.html

======
fogus
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=849591>

~~~
DougBTX
Key comment from that thread:

 _This isn't a measure of gamers vs non-gamers, as the headline might lead you
to believe._

